# How to eliminate the shine on poly subbed shirts?



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

I read some stuff about this awhile back. Can anyone tell me the best way to eliminate the shine from heat and pressure on thin Poly sublimated shirts. Can it even be done?

Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

What garments are you pressing? White or coloured? What are the settings you are using for pressing?

The pressure could be too high. I usually press t-shirts on light to medium pressure and don't have issues with shine.

Also a good idea to check if your heatpress is warming up to the right temperature - there are digital thermometers for this purpose - sometimes what is says on temp. indicator may not be quite true - it could be hotter or colder than you think it is.


Some coloured garments are more prone to shine than others.


----------



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> What garments are you pressing? White or coloured? What are the settings you are using for pressing?
> 
> I will be pressing Sporteck 3.8 oz competitor t's 100% poly. I dont know the pressure or temp because I havent done it yet. I did research on here and I have purchased the vapor foam sponge. I was just tryin to find out if anyone else has been successful and if so what they were doong. Thanks for your post.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What are you pressing them with? Teflon Sheet or Parchment Paper?


----------



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

dazzabling said:


> What are you pressing them with? Teflon Sheet or Parchment Paper?


teflon sheet and vapor sponge. I think that will take care of the lines but Im more worried about the shine on the poly from the heat and pressure. Any experience with that?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Teflon Sheet tends to bring out the shine in any heat pressed item. You can try parchment paper or textured Teflon sheets these lessen the shine.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

no1viking said:


> D.Evo. said:
> 
> 
> > What garments are you pressing? White or coloured? What are the settings you are using for pressing?
> ...


----------



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Tania and everyone for the input, I will do some experimenting, I will post my results.

Thanks again


----------



## cutter II (Apr 5, 2009)

I have pretty good luck with white tissue paper. The kind like you use in gift wrapping. Its like 3 or 4 bucks for a hundred sheets.


----------



## no1viking (Jan 7, 2008)

no1viking said:


> I read some stuff about this awhile back. Can anyone tell me the best way to eliminate the shine from heat and pressure on thin Poly sublimated shirts. Can it even be done?
> 
> Thanks


 
Mission accomplished, the vapo foam kit took care of the lines. I experimented with pressure and heat and heres the bottom line that worked to eliminate shine. 340 degrees, for 100 seconds with platen resting on shirt no additional pressure. The extra time is needed for good color transfer. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

